# Bronwen - Staffy x Rottie Pup in Aberystwyth (Hope Rescue)



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Bronwen is an 8 month old Staffie x Rottweiler and is currently on foster in Aberystwyth.

The Bronwen Fact File
Dog status: Very good
Cat status: Very good
Child status: Shy, better rehomed with children 10 yrs plus
House training: Nearly there
Home alone: Can be left for short periods but like canine company. Not suitable for full time worker
Basic training: Very clever and knows the basics









Bronwen is a slightly introverted little girl. She came from a large litter that the breeder could not sell and they were kept isolated from the outside world for a long time. This means that she and her sister missed the period in a young pups life when they are easiest to socialise and expose to different sights and sounds.

Bronwen is the bolder of the two sisters and you can tell them apart as Bronwen has white on her chest and Tegan does not.

Bronwen is preferably looking for a new home with another dog for company to show her the ropes and give her confidence. She could take the lead from an older dog and enjoys canine company very much. She will not be rehomed with her sister Tegan.

Bronwen is good with other dogs in the home and will share her bed, toys etc willingly. She can grump if another dog tries to take food or a bone. She is very good with dogs she meets out on her walks and loves a play.

Bronwen is living in a foster home with 5 cats and is very well behaved with them.

Bronwen is very biddable and eager to please and is very easy to train. She is motivated by food and already knows sit, lie down, stay, come. Her recall is very good off the lead on walks and in from the garden.
Bronwen will not be suited to a full time worker as she values her time spend with people and loves company. She can be left for a couple of hours by her foster carer but she is left with other dogs for company and not isolated completely as she can become restless and upset. Bron is not 100% house trained but is on the way and is so clever and easy to train it won't be long until she has the hang of it.

Bronwen is living with a teenager in her current foster home and she has been shy with children she has met but always gentle once she has been confident enough to get to know them She could be rehomed with children over the age of 10 years old who are used to dogs and will not overwhekm her in the first few days in a new home.









All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Bronwen is the last of her siblings to be waiting for a home. 

Best left till last?


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Some more pictures of Bronwen



















And with her litter sister who has now moved to her new home


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

An update from Bronwen&#8217;s Sister&#8217;s new owner 

&#8220;I can't believe this gorgeous girl hasn't been snapped up yet!
Her sister Tegan came to live with us just 2 weeks ago, and she's already stolen all our hearts. She's a real character and so loving already, although still quite nervous. But having recently spent time with her litter mate Mo, who is a lot more confident and so friendly, I have no doubt she'll blossom in her own time with a little patience and understanding from us. She's so much better already after this short time with us. And she adores her big brother Charlie.
I'm sure Bronwen would love a home with a calm brother or sister to help her settle in.
Everyone who has rehomed one of her sisters and her brother has absolutely fallen in love and I can't imagine it will be any different with the lovely Bronwen. &#8220;


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

New pics of Bronwen  stunning!























































Cat friendly, Dog Friendly and Gorgeous


----------

